# Help with $500-600 budget rig build



## mk86 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello everybody, im new on these forums and i have google to thank for finding my way here
Anyways im here to ask a question which i am sure is obvious now because of the thread topic but anyhoo im looking to make a budget gaming rig that will cost around $500-600 canadian. (Hope it's possible and not a challange)
I am no pc wiz  but i am slowly learning, so bascially what i am saying is i am looking for a straight forward setup, no need for overclocking just gaming.... Im not looking to play crysis or anything but that doesn't mean downgrade the build because i want some sort of rig that can last me awhile, and perhaps play crysis on high for standards sake + perhaps i will throw in some sli card in the future.

I have also had some trouble with ati products in the past yet i have never tried nvidia cards, that is also where i need your guys help.

So to conclude if anybody is bored enough or eager enough to help i would appreciate it ALOT 

The sites i will be ordering from are : www.pccanada.com or www.tigerdirect.ca
Though iv'e noticed pccanada had lower prices... the choice is up to you.
Ps:
The setup should Exclude a monitor,keyboard,mouse. I am only in need of 
-CPU
-GPU
-MOBO
-PS
-HD
-RAM
-CASE
If the price gets to high pls exclude the case also

Thank you in the meantime if you decide to read this and help me out


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 14, 2008)

WELCOME TO TPU!
Did you want to go AMD or Intel, because if you want to go AMD I have two motherboards and a 9550 quad I might be willing to sell. PM me if you're interested.
As for GPU, it seems like people with 9600GSOs are getting some crazy specs out of them when they OC, so if you're willing to give that a try it might be worth $100


----------



## boogah (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3970902&CatId=2431

+ your choice of Nvidia card 

^___~


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 14, 2008)

boogah said:


> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3970902&CatId=2431
> 
> + your choice of Nvidia card
> 
> ^___~



Nice find, but he's in Canada, price will probably be a little more up there, he'll need a case too.
Edit: Nevermind, didn't notice the case in that link.


----------



## boogah (Aug 14, 2008)

that comes with a case.

here's the link to the same package at tigerdirect canada >>  

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3970902&CatId=2431

or this

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3970900&CatId=2431

+ this

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3732815&Sku=P56-9802


----------



## freakshow (Aug 14, 2008)

i dont know maybe you will like


----------



## freakshow (Aug 14, 2008)

or this


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn nice video card in both of those, I can vouch for the 9600GT in the second. OCed it's unstoppable, the 48XX is going to give you more graphics power though.


----------



## mk86 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow these forums really rock, really quick responses thanks a lot !!
Everybody's setup looked pretty good but on my budget i think i liked freakshows last one with the 9800 the best. How do you all think that setup will perform with todays games ?
Such as cod4, Gow, Hellgate London etc... ?
Mind you im upgrading from a pentium 4 agp system, this should blow it out of the park amirite lol ?
I really want high steady fps while gaming, my p4 while gaming would have huge fps drops from like 35 to 4 fps at times..ticked me off
Thanks again !


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 14, 2008)

You'll see a HUGE gain from that system.


----------



## freakshow (Aug 14, 2008)

on my last list all those game should beable to max it out

it comes with 
Q6600 quad core
Nvidia 9600GT 512
250Gig HD
2gigs of DDR2667


----------



## mk86 (Aug 14, 2008)

Fantastic, before i go i was just wondering with that last rig you listed for me will it still be a nice piece to work off of in the future? For example if i want to add another 9800 or replace cpu , ram etc ? Will the mobo withstand? ALSO lol... not that i can say i know much about comparing v cards but i hear 8800 versions are better then the 9600's is this true and are the prices similar.


----------



## freakshow (Aug 14, 2008)

should last a long time oh lol its a 9600GT not 9800 


*Edit
i dont really know which is better never had a 9600GT but i did have a 8800GTS (G90) its was pretty fast

i dont know if that board can SLI tho


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 14, 2008)

mk86 said:


> not that i can say i know much about comparing v cards but i hear 8800 versions are better then the 9600's is this true and are the prices similar.



If you're going to run a single card an 8800GT would edge out a 9600GT by like 5%, but if you plan on going SLi down the road you'll get alot more out of 2 9600GTs than 2 8800GTs.


----------



## mk86 (Aug 14, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> If you're going to run a single card an 8800GT would edge out a 9600GT by like 5%, but if you plan on going SLi down the road you'll get alot more out of 2 9600GTs than 2 8800GTs.



Alright cool, i can deal with 5% with on card for now


----------



## boogah (Aug 14, 2008)

why get a 9600gt when you can get the 9800gtx for 9 more bucks

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3732815&Sku=P56-9802


----------



## mk86 (Aug 14, 2008)

boogah said:


> why get a 9600gt when you can get the 9800gtx for 9 more bucks
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3732815&Sku=P56-9802



Balling ! lol nice ...


----------



## freakshow (Aug 14, 2008)

lol well just switch out the 9600 with the 9800


----------



## freakshow (Aug 14, 2008)

boogah said:


> why get a 9600gt when you can get the 9800gtx for 9 more bucks
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3732815&Sku=P56-9802



nice find there boogah


----------



## a_ump (Aug 14, 2008)

yes that was damn nice find i was like whats he sayin that 240, then boom 179, that's pretty wild. hmmm if only Hd 4870's get that kind of drop in next 3 weeks. i'm getting one. those are nice rigs for good price, is that mobo he's getting a P45? if so his setup will be almost as good as mine, cept for ram. dam my rig cost me 1450 last dec, prices have dropped soooo much these last couple of months. but yea i'd definetly go with what boogah and freak found for you. though the only thing i'd look at also is the HD 4850 which will save u 10 bucks, plus free shipping. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102747
this is the benchmarks they're split, but only on qauke 4 and ut 3 doe the 9800GTX win, the rest the HD 4850 trumps the GTX+
u'll want to look at hte blue bars obviously
http://www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/article.jsp?print=1&article_id=91966&cat_id=537
though i take back what i said, these benchmarks show the opposite with 9800GTX on top
http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/amd_radeon_hd_4850_geforce_9800_gtx+/page9.asp
so more or less, a lil more performance for the 10bucks, or content with being a lil slower and randomly a lil faster saving 10 bucks  haha decisions when buying pc parts
and then there's htis which would bounce u back towards the 4850
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...ask=view&id=198&Itemid=1&limit=1&limitstart=6
and again HD 4850(i'm finding all these cause i'm looking between HD 4870 and GTX 260 for myself haha)
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4870,1964-7.html


----------



## boogah (Aug 14, 2008)

you'll get physx and better framerates in crysis if you ever get in to it with the GTX

funny how the regular gtx is better at 3dmark06 than the gtx+ 

+ can SLI with another one and almost get performance of the GTX280...

well you can always crossfire buh yah...

plus he's in canada their pricing is a lil more.


----------



## mk86 (Aug 14, 2008)

^ hehe yeah, thanks for that research, but i think im gonna go ahead and stick with the 9800, iv'e had 3 ati cards in the past and i really want to try out a new brand  Plus, that card will equal out to just over $200 here, and im here on a tight budget.
UUUUUUUUUBBBBBBBBBBER FORUMS


----------



## a_ump (Aug 14, 2008)

haha yes i thought the same, AWESOME website have been glad i found it last yr. has helped me on many things and still is  well either card will be a good choice and as said before MASSIVE improvement over your previous system so you should be happy either way u go. good luck


----------



## mk86 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shux, i just realized, the problem with that setup up is that that mobo, ps and maybe something else doesn't support sli, maybe i should save up a bit and get the http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3970902&sku=M452-6006 D

Amd Build with the 9800 gtx, i dont want to be having to replace mobo's and other parts in a few months just to sli.


----------



## boogah (Aug 14, 2008)

yah that's the setup i posted above ^___~


----------



## mk86 (Aug 14, 2008)

boogah said:


> yah that's the setup i posted above ^___~



heh yeah i was overlooking the posts and noticed it, good thing too 
Iv'e never had an amd, how does the x2 5000+ compare with that q6600 ?


----------



## boogah (Aug 14, 2008)

well it can't  O_O

Q6600 is ofcourse a quad core

and the X2 is a dual core

but with that motherboard you can upgrade to a quad core phenom down the line.


----------



## mk86 (Aug 14, 2008)

Cool, sorry for the constant questions but i keep finding perks with this buy.. for example that amd x2 5000+ comes with no heatsink and fan, will this http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3322946&sku=O261-7406 HEATSINK+FAN be compatible on the http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=3642074&sku=M452-6006 MOBO ?


----------



## boogah (Aug 14, 2008)

If you see a nice cooler and it say AM2  in the compatibility sockets thing then yes.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 15, 2008)

NZXT Tempest Case as for graphics get a 4850 or a 4870 if you have the extra dough, get the palit sonic versions dunno but i think the 4850 is out

id also get a samsung F1 or a maxtor 500gb 32mb cache


----------



## boogah (Aug 15, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=66527

buy his SilenX iXtrema IXC-120HA2 

it will be great for cooling and good for the quad core phenom if you want to upgrade later.
Here's what it's look like 

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1486/4/silenx_ixtrema_ixc_120ha2_cpu_cooler/index.html


----------

